# Du lịch trong nước > Nhà hàng >  Nhà hàng tiệc cưới tại hà nội

## 24hvang.com.vn

_VENUS KHUYẾN MÃI LỚN MÙA CƯỚI 2012 – 2013

Lại một mùa cưới nữa đang về, mùa hạnh phúc của các cặp uyên ương. Bạn phân vân chọn địa điểm thích hợp cho “ngày trọng đại” của mình. Với không gian sang trọng, tinh tế, ấm áp và chuyên nghiệp, Venus Palace sẽ giúp bạn giải tỏa nỗi lo lắng này.

Mùa cưới đến, thời điểm nhiều cặp đôi đã và đang tìm kiếm địa điểm ghi lại những khoảnh khắc trọng đại của 2 người trong ngày cưới.

Trải nghiệm Nhà hàng Venus trong mùa cưới 2012-2013, đến với không gian sang trọng lịch lãm cùng đội ngũ nhân viên chuyên nghiệp tận tình cùng Chương trình khuyến mãi lớn mùa cưới 2012-2013 của Venus Restaurant.




“Còn rất nhiều khuyến mãi đang chờ đợi quý khách chỉ cách một cuộc điện thoại mà thôi.”


Cùng trải nghiệm không gian tiệc cưới tại Venus Restaurant.


 

Những thiên thần tình yêu chào đón chào một cặp uyên ương hạnh phúc




Nụ cười luôn hiện hữu khi đến với Venus Restaurant.
 



Đội ngũ nhân viên tận tình chu đáo cho một ngày trọn vẹn.
 


Cặp uyên ương nổi bật trong ngày cưới
Tọa lạc tại 461 Nguyễn Khang, Venus Palace nổi bật bởi vẻ đẹp quyến rũ và tinh tế với kiến trúc biệt thự Pháp cổ với màu sơn trắng ấn tượng. Bên trong nhà hàng được trang trí theo phong cách Châu Âu cổ điển sẽ mang đến cho khách hàng cảm giác ấm cúng và gần gũi với tiêu chí đẹp, sang trọng, ấm ấp, tinh tế. Venus xứng đáng với tên gọi “cung điện tình yêu” và là điểm đến lý tưởng cho các cặp đôi nhân mùa xây dựng tổ ấm.



Phong cách cưới Sài Gòn giữa Hà Thành.
Venus Palace gồm 5 tầng có tổng diện tích sử dụng lên tới 2500m2 với mặt tiền ấn tượng, không gian rộng rãi, Venus Palace đang hướng tới phong cách Sài Gòn: phong cách phục vụ nhiệt tình, lịch thiệp, tận tụy đến từng chi tiết nhỏ cùng đội ngũ nhân viên chuyên nghiệp, nhiệt huyết và yêu nghề.

Từ tầng 2 đến tầng 4 của Venus được bố trí thành phòng tiệc lớn, mỗi phòng có sức chứa lên tới 400 thực khách. Với thiết kế hài hòa là địa điểm thích hợp để các cặp đôi tận hưởng không gian tinh tế sang trọng với phong cách tinh tế, lãng mạn kết hợp với phong thái trẻ trung, năng động.  Làm tăng sự ngọt ngào cho hạnh phúc lứa đôi.





Không gian rộng thoáng, trang trọng và lịch lãm.
VenusPalacecung cấp thực đơn đa dạng và phong phú với hơn 200 món Á, Âu dành cho khách hàng nhiều sự lựa chọn về các món ăn trong ngày trọng đại của mình. Bữa tiệc sẽ mang phong cách bất cứ nơi đâu bạn muốn từ sự sang trọng của ẩm thực phương Tây đến sự ấm áp trong ẩm thực phương Đông.


 

Ngoài sự thu hút từ phong cách thiết kế mới lạ Venus Palace tự hào mang đến những công nghệ tiệc cưới hoàn hảo giúp các cô dâu, chú rể cùng những bạn bè có những giờ phút tuyệt vời trong ngày cưới. Các kịch bản cưới cũng thường xuyên được cập nhật từ giai đoạn chuẩn bị, tiệc cưới, hậu tiệc cưới đảm bảo cho bữa tiệc “ngày trọng đại” của bạn diễn ra hoàn hảo nhất.




Không chỉ là nơi tổ chức tiệc cưới hoàn hảo, Venus Palace còn có phòng Vip dành cho những sự kiện quan trọng như tổ chức sự kiện, thương thảo, hội họp, đối tác vip… Ngoài 3 phòng vip và 1 phòng tiệc nhỏ, tầng 5 còn có khoảng không gian ngoài trời được bố trí hài hòa với khung cảnh thiên nhiên thoáng mát, khoáng đạt. Tại đây, bạn có thể thưởng thức ly sinh tố mát lạnh, vừa ngắm nhìn thành phố từ trên cao lung linh huyền ảo.

VenusPalace- nơi khởi nguồn yêu thương cho hạnh phúc lứa đôi hoàn hảo.

Nếu quý khách có nhu cầu muốn trao đổi tham khảo các sản phẩm, dịch vụ và đặt tiệc tại Nhà hàng tiệc cưới Venus Palace vui lòng liên hệ:


 

Thông tin cho bạn:



Nhà hàng tiệc cưới Venus Palace


Địa chỉ: Số 461 Nguyễn Khang - Cầu Giấy - Hà Nộị


Số 42 Nguyên Hồng – Đống Đa – Hà Nội

Điện thoại: 04.85874908 / 04.6290 6297 (461 Nguyễn Khang)


04.62906297 /04.37737678 (42 Nguyên Hồng )


Di động: Mrs.Hà - Phó Giám đốc : 0912 327 177


Mr Trung - Phụ trách marketing :0972090687 - 0948790687


Mrs.Huyền – Phụ trách đặt tiệc : 01682909288 - 0986512268


Website: nhahangvenus.com_

----------

